# Why Christians Make Terrible Employers



## Matt Derrick

The past few weeks have been a little weirder than usual for me. I recently left Austin, TX to take a job working in a food truck. This food truck was owned by a family that toured around to all the local state fairs and festivals around the mid west, so it seemed like a great opportunity to travel while making some money.

After a few weeks, it was becoming clear to me that things weren't going to pan out. I was having a hard time fitting in with the crew, and overall it felt like I just couldn't do anything right in the eyes of the owner. It got to the point where I was tempted to say 'fuck it' and take off in the middle of the night on my bike (which i had with me), it was getting that weird/uncomfortable. I decided that I needed to see this through for the money if nothing else, but I also don't like letting people down, whether it's at work or just with friends, i try not to be a flakey person.

I wish I had taken off though, since I had just gotten back from spending the money I had left on groceries as part of my commitment to see this job through when the owner called me aside and said he needed to talk with me.

The owner had run a background check on me, which I was prepared for, but not what happened next. He told me that he couldn't verify that my driver's license was 'real', but that he found out my driver's license number was connected to a series of trespassing violations and a few shoplifting offenses.

When I had applied to this job, I lied about my criminal record since I always lie about it. My last recorded offense was over 11 years ago, and in all the jobs I've had with, or without background checks, my criminal record from back then has _never _come up. Not once. So I was a bit surprised, and the owner was upset since apparently some fairs do background checks and won't let you in if you have any kind of criminal history (which obviously means I wouldn't be able to work that fair).

So, granted, I guess that was my fault, but like I said (and how I explained it to them) this is the first time it had ever been an issue. I've never had a criminal background check come back with _anything_.

So that didn't bode well, but then the owner started complaining to me about how he didn't want any of his family or business on the internet. Now you have to understand that this was one of those people that didn't really understand the internet all that well, and had told me previously that if he could hit a switch to turn off all the technology in the world, he's "send us back to the stone age in a minute".

I made it very clear that I was a 'travel blogger' (that's how I describe StP to certain people sometimes) during my interview, and at that point it actually worked in my favor since it made them realize that I kind of travel for a living, which meant I wasn't tied down to anything and would be a good candidate for this kind of job.

I told the owner that I'd barely mentioned anything about them yet, but I would completely respect their privacy, and I had no plans to post any information about them or their children.

The next topic was the straw that broke camel's back, as they say. Since the owner (for whatever reason) couldn't verify my ID was legitimate (I'd just renewed it about 3 months before) he did a google search for me, and of course came across StP. Now, according to him, he found the phrase "hail satan" written somewhere here on the website. To this day, I have no idea what he saw, maybe an image in the side bar that someone uploaded, maybe something someone wrote, who knows.

This is where things went completely south in my mind, since the owner started talking about being a god fearing christian, and that his work with this food truck was a traveling ministry in a way, that StP seemed awfully 'dark', and that he didn't care what I believed in, but he didn't want that kind of 'darkness' around his children, and that if he had seen my website before he wouldn't have hired me in the first place.

Keep in mind that my job interview with these folks was the first time I actively talked about StP (when trying to get a job) and I actually used it as an example of why they should hire me, and at that point it worked in my favor and was part of what got me hired (one of the co-workers had heard of it, and the wife was cool with it) so I was not only kind of insulted, but just pissed off at the owner's pious bullshit.

I tried explaining that I run a public website, and that I'm not any more responsible for what people upload or say here any more than Facebook is responsible for what you might say or post. As I'd mentioned before though, this guy didn't really have a strong grasp of the internet (or technology) in general, so it was like trying to rationalize with a brick wall.

I have to admit both the owners (the husband and wife) were trying to be 'reasonable' (in their own minds) and they weren't firing me, but things had definitely gotten strained and I think it was clear to all of us that this entire situation wasn't working out. I knew that if I did try to stick it out at this point, things would only get worse, so I took this as my cue to leave.

They were pretty cool about it (I guess), paid me a prorated cash sum for my work that week, and drove me to the nearest city to drop me off and genuinely wished me luck.

So I found myself in Enid, Oklahoma with a crap ton of groceries, 50 bucks in my pocket and my bike. I was _really _glad I decided to bring that with me, since I had gotten some pretty decent saddle bags a month before. After an hour of re-arranging gear, I managed to get everything I had on it and start biking south.

At that point I didn't really know what I wanted to do besides just ride my bike and _think_. Over the next four days and 200 miles, I rode my bike through the boring Oklahoma scenery pondering what the hell to do with my life.

I guess I was reaching a bit of crisis point since I've been trying to finance various StP projects though a series of unsuccessful minimum wage jobs over the past few years, and I'm coming up on thirty five years old, which isn't that far from 40 if you think about it, and trying to do things 'my way' just hadn't been working very well lately.

After those four days of sun burns, muscle cramps, camping in the woods and deciding that Oklahoma was quite possibly the most boring place in the world, I finally came to this decision about 30 miles short of the Texas border. It was time to take a break from traveling entirely.

I just feel like the previous modes and methods I've been using over the past 14 years are becoming a little more obsolete as I get older. At thirty five years old, sleeping under bridges and hopping trains doesn't really appeal to me the same way it did when I was 25 or younger. Overall, I generally feel not physically or mentally tired, but tired in my very _soul_. Just a general exhaustion of being everywhere all the time and not really having any kind of strong community/friends/relationships to show for it.

Some would say that 35 isn't really all that old (and I would generally agree) but I keep thinking to the following quote:



> "It's not the years, it's the mileage,"



Considering that I started this lifestyle when I was 19, I think my mileage is pretty high up there (at least when it comes to the USA).

So, it's from here on that I'm announcing my semi-retirement from traveling. I say _semi _because I refuse to believe that I'll ever stop traveling entirely, but for now I've formulated a new plan that will require me to sit in one place for the next two years.

That plan is to go back to school for a few months learning to program javascript, and afterwards live in Portland for the next two years saving up money and paying off some debts. At the end of that two years, I would like to have a new school bus bought and set up for traveling around the USA as my new method of travel. I'm also going to have all the film equipment I've wanted and finally make some kind of StP show/youtube/documentary that I've always daydreamed about. I'm also going to get out of the USA for a long period of time.

I guess my point is that I'll get back to traveling eventually, but in the meantime I'm taking a long overdue break. What that means for StP, I'll be detailing in another thread soon.


----------



## Odin

I sympathize with the difficulty. 
Truly people ostracize what they do not understand. 

What little dysfunctional family I do have is split between Catholics and born again. 

Which puts me in a fucked position because I have since after the service and war pretty much found myself answering the "question" what do I believe... with, well I figure, I'm agnostic. That is the most honest answer I can come up with at this point in my life. 

Yet try explaining that to someone who is not as tolerant about religion... it's a challenge. They're fever drives them to rage at the worst of it... and at the least of it they will simply treat you in a lower way and continually pester you for conversion or belief. As if somehow they're own faith depended on you believing also.

I've only shared this with the least furious of religious people. 
When they ask me if I will only believe in "insert prophet/deity". 

I tell them what does they're "prophet/deity" want? True belief... or for me to pretend?

See. Even if I were to join a religion... at this point in my life It would be a straight up lie. And Jesus, Buddha, Allah, Krishna, Alpha and Omega... don't like no liar's... I suspect.

With people that make religion a real big deal... I just try to stay in neutral territory with them. You just had some bad luck with them being anti technology and holding/applying what they found on a public forum to you...

I can see that it was awkward after that...yup... sorry that gig did not work out... if they had been more chill I bet it would have been a bit of fun. I get your whole dilemma also bro. It seems like the thirties is that time... like where you come up to the edge of a cliff and you have to either jump off or make a bridge.

I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I been living life so sQuare for so long I'm starting to wonder if I even remember what its like to take risks anymore. 
If I can just get the formula right... Maybe I can find a way to add adventure back into my zone. Just find a way to live a bit more genuinely instead of whatever this is.

Hope you find a way to balance what you need to do dude. I can say this, traveling for so many years you have got to have some interesting times to reflect on in your later years.

Good Luck Matt.


----------



## Tude

Jeebus Matt that was a lot of shit to happen in a short amount of time.


----------



## Sip

While I am sad that I may never get to travel with the illustrious founder of STP, I guess if anyone has 'earned' a rest its you. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dmac

that was kind of shitty of them, but at least he paid you and did not try and cheat you out of your money. good thing you had your bike with you. i know that you were talking about doing a bike tour before, sorry you had this one dumped in your lap like that.


----------



## Kim Chee

Why Christains fucking suck?

Its ok Matt, I forgive you.


----------



## urchin

"Not all Christians!"

Shut the fuck up.....


----------



## East

Good luck with your studies! The future is going to be an adventure no matter which direction you decided upon. Being in one place for two+ years might be as alien of a feeling as a first time traveler might have. It's a whole new situation with a whole new set of experiences. I really dig the bus idea for the long haul. If you're industrious enough to put something like STP together as a platform for the community I'm sure you'll find the opportunities you seek with relative ease.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Born again Christians::angelic:: do suck! Anyone holier then though::smug:: equally sucks. I am religious & have a spiritual core but never impose my values on others. I believe the universe is made up of some natural force of good & evil::rage:: with many books & religions built around right & wrong. Many individuals & groups especially the undereducated that live in rural areas tend to perversely twist religion & interpret them against others::rules:: instead of looking inwardly at themselves. I don't think any of us will ever be perfect & beware::shifty:: of those that think they::angelic:: are better than others::eyepatch::.

If this was the situation for you to decide to go back to school::bookworm:: to be self sufficient financially::greedy:: and free from corporate 9-5 or menial jobs than praise Satan & FTW.

I have organized religion in my life that is ripe with politics & drama as a catholic. I think it would be unnatural for me to accept any religion or group who doesn't accept everyone on their human faults & only on their perceived do good mentality. Some Christians live & preach opposite of the spirit of Christ in their ignorance::. By doing so they are actually living more in the dark side::walkingdead:: then those of us that appear to be on the fringes.

I don't need fake peers patting me on the back for how great a person I am or how I am going to Hell & need to change my ways if I don't act like them::finger::. Im glad that shoplifting & trespassing a decade ago is such a sin & defect. Im sure that their children will be committing heinous crimes against man & god to bring order back into the universe.

The Internet surely must be the Devils Playground::fuckinginbed::,::drinkingbuddy::,::cigar:: ! Id like to thank Matt for being a good playground monitor here at STP


----------



## drewski

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Highwayman you ever been to Altoona, pa or the region lots of Catholics my family is one there.


----------



## Matt Derrick

highwayman said:


> Born again Christians::angelic:: do suck! Anyone holier then though::smug:: equally sucks. I am religious & have a spiritual core but never impose my values on others. I believe the universe is made up of some natural force of good & evil::rage:: with many books & religions built around right & wrong. Many individuals & groups especially the undereducated that live in rural areas tend to perversely twist religion & interpret them against others::rules:: instead of looking inwardly at themselves. I don't think any of us will ever be perfect & beware::shifty:: of those that think they::angelic:: are better than others::eyepatch::.
> 
> If this was the situation for you to decide to go back to school::bookworm:: to be self sufficient financially::greedy:: and free from corporate 9-5 or menial jobs than praise Satan & FTW.
> 
> I have organized religion in my life that is ripe with politics & drama as a catholic. I think it would be unnatural for me to accept any religion or group who doesn't accept everyone on their human faults & only on their perceived do good mentality. Some Christians live & preach opposite of the spirit of Christ in their ignorance::. By doing so they are actually living more in the dark side::walkingdead:: then those of us that appear to be on the fringes.
> 
> I don't need fake peers patting me on the back for how great a person I am or how I am going to Hell & need to change my ways if I don't act like them::finger::. Im glad that shoplifting & trespassing a decade ago is such a sin & defect. Im sure that their children will be committing heinous crimes against man & god to bring order back into the universe.
> 
> The Internet surely must be the Devils Playground::fuckinginbed::,::drinkingbuddy::,::cigar:: ! Id like to thank Matt for being a good playground monitor here at STP



i believe that's the most smilies ive ever seen in one post. well done! and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Deleted member 20

Tatanka said:


> Highwayman you ever been to Altoona, pa or the region lots of Catholics my family is one there.


The horseshoe curve place? I plan to get there some day but haven't gone there. I would probably make a railfan pilgrimage than a religious one but have visited churches while traveling.

With about 80 million admitted catholics it is the largest single religious denomination in the country. I think of that number many, many of us are culturally catholic but rarely observant of all things catholic. Most people do it cafeteria style & pick & choose what parts to participate in & maybe give their kids a foundation. I think that its cool to have rules & rituals & their are a lot being a catholic, obeying them all & practicing them in daily life is another story. It is this natural battle between good & evil that exits everywhere in every religion & surely in nature & the absence of religion. It aint as much about perfection as it is about progress like with many other Christian religions. Most of the east coast cities have large catholic dioceses & many old churches.

I always liked the longevity of old brick/stone churches & being inside them. Even when I was most certainly living more on the dark & evil side of life; I felt calm while inside them.

Fuck I am sounding more like a weirdo/wacko these days. In this post I have admitted to going to church & having dreams of foamer trips, lol. Whats next?


----------



## EphemeralStick

Sounds like you've thought this through. Shame ya won't be passing through Chicago then. Was looking forward to some day meeting ya but hey we all got to do what we got to do.
I think you're going to be just fine, I mean fuck look what you've accomplished thus far with stp! You've got skills and the good sense to get shit done which is more than I can say about most people who go to college. Plus you got one helluva support system to keep ya going. Best of luck friend! 
Also if you ever want to swing by Chi-town for a quick visit I've a couch for ya. Hell I could even get ya a few hours at the shop for some pocket change.


----------



## EphemeralStick

highwayman said:


> Fuck I am sounding more like a weirdo/wacko these days. In this post I have admitted to going to church & having dreams of foamer trips, lol. Whats next?


Clearly a white picket fence, a corgi, and an Eddie Bauer wardrobe. ;]


----------



## peacefulmonokai

With background checks, there really isn't a standard. Some go back seven years, some are combined with credit reports, or a U.S. social security trace. It really seems there is no hiding from the system. However, what I think the old guy did was look up your information in the state court database, which would list everything you've ever been charged with/plead guilty to in that state spanning your whole life. 

I understand the old mans paranoia, but for juvenile infractions that happened over 11 years ago? What the old man doesn't understand is that a misdemeanor record is common, so much so, that a lot of college kids graduating, come away with disorderly conducts - for showing up at a protest, or a party getting out of hand, or other minor and stupid things that happen during those years.

Personally, I'd be more worried about the elders, pastors, and "other good church folk" he allows around his family. Some people lack sense.


----------



## shabti

> ... in the meantime I'm taking a long overdue break. What that means for StP, I'll be detailing in another thread soon.



my first thought was "it BETTER mean the website ain't goin' nowhere."
but then I realized that thought was
a) grammatically incorrect. double negatives and what-not.
b) kind of pompous.

But JUST when I get a chromebook and begin learning python and commit to posting on stp more frequently and....argh. Just when I can participate more in stp, matt leaves a vague and slightly scary post about how settling down slightly might impact stp. I can still haz access to da stps while you learn da javascripts? peeazzz?

oh, and it kind of goes without saying that religious fanatics are difficult to....enjoy the company of. My only thought on that is I got tired of being anti-theistic, so I went and joined the UU. I've got christians, athiests, buddhists, pagans, humanists, the whole bunch, and they ALL agree that religion mostly sucks.  according to this guy, I go to an anarchist church (kind of.. Disclaimer: I'm a tree-hugging dirt worshiper.)

http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=04/01/26/2904407


----------



## Matt Derrick

shabti said:


> my first thought was "it BETTER mean the website ain't goin' nowhere."
> but then I realized that thought was
> a) grammatically incorrect. double negatives and what-not.
> b) kind of pompous.
> 
> But JUST when I get a chromebook and begin learning python and commit to posting on stp more frequently and....argh. Just when I can participate more in stp, matt leaves a vague and slightly scary post about how settling down slightly might impact stp. I can still haz access to da stps while you learn da javascripts? peeazzz?
> 
> oh, and it kind of goes without saying that religious fanatics are difficult to....enjoy the company of. My only thought on that is I got tired of being anti-theistic, so I went and joined the UU. I've got christians, athiests, buddhists, pagans, humanists, the whole bunch, and they ALL agree that religion mostly sucks.  according to this guy, I go to an anarchist church (kind of.. Disclaimer: I'm a tree-hugging dirt worshiper.)
> 
> http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=04/01/26/2904407



don't worry too much, stp ain't going no where, just got some ideas that i'll be talking about soon that might make more sense now that I'm in one place for a bit.

and thanks to everyone for the comments


----------



## rokyen

Just so you know man, there are a TON of resources out there for learning javascript that wouldn't require you to pay for school. First place I'd check out is codeacademy. Trust me, there's no reason to pay for programming classes for any language at all if you're a beginner. You can get a ton of mileage out of free resources when it comes to programming and you'll be better for it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

rokyen said:


> Just so you know man, there are a TON of resources out there for learning javascript that wouldn't require you to pay for school. First place I'd check out is codeacademy. Trust me, there's no reason to pay for programming classes for any language at all if you're a beginner. You can get a ton of mileage out of free resources when it comes to programming and you'll be better for it.



i'm already using it, codecademy is great. and generally i would agree with you, but i am an incredibly undisciplined sort, so having things in a class format with people to help if i get stuck makes it worth the money to me


----------



## dprogram

sucks man but you're better off.


----------



## Sebastian Ballard

I think one of the points here is that judgemental people suck, not just the ones who are devout Christians. 

Good luck Matt, being the admin of this site is definetely something to put on the resume and getting some training in tech is the way to go nowadays. I have 45 credits finished of a compsci degree, its hard work but worth it in the end. I've read a lot of your posts on here and can tell you are one intelligent dude, you'll kick ass in the tech field for sure. Best wishes brother.


----------



## Kim Chee

Sebastian Ballard said:


> I think one of the points here is that judgemental people suck, not just the ones who are devout Christians.



The shit I'd catch here if I said some Nazi ass shit about how people with this sexual preference or that color suck.

One of the things I liked about STP was the intolerance of intolerance.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I had to re-read that a few times to get it right, but i agree with you. there's some nice (christian) folks out there, but that doesn't excuse christianity as a whole (or religion in general).


----------



## Matt Derrick

Man it's funny to look back on this now (a little over a year later), since pretty much NONE of my plans to 'go straight' were successful, and in the end I decided that being on the road is the path i need to be on most.


----------

